# Question on heating my new 8x3x3



## TanMan57 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey everyone i have a question if my two lights i have now will work. One is a 50 watt basking day bulb and the second is a 150watt night bulb I can use both and was wondering if it will get my basking spot up to 110 degrees? Otherwise will i have to raise their basking site or buy a second 150 watt light? Or i could even put a flood light in. Also on that subject do they sell 25 watt flood lights to get my ambient temps up?

Thanks- Tanner


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 28, 2009)

I actually just replaced the 75 watt basking bulb over my chameleon's cage with an ordinary flood-light designed for your driveway. I tell you what man, that flood-light gets a lot hotter than the basking bulbs the pet stores sell. 7" below the bulb it's over 100 degrees - And that's in a screen cage even. This bulb could make Creepy Crawlers without breaking a sweat. I've thought about converting all my herps heat lighting to flood lights. I usually buy the 2-pack 75 watt "reptile" basking bulbs, but the past few times I've bought them, they've been horrible quality. I'm going with flood-lights from now on i think. They last a long time, seem to get hotter, get brighter, and are relatively inexpensive. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 29, 2009)

Reflektr said:


> I actually just replaced the 75 watt basking bulb over my chameleon's cage with an ordinary flood-light designed for your driveway. I tell you what man, that flood-light gets a lot hotter than the basking bulbs the pet stores sell. 7" below the bulb it's over 100 degrees - And that's in a screen cage even. This bulb could make Creepy Crawlers without breaking a sweat. I've thought about converting all my herps heat lighting to flood lights. I usually buy the 2-pack 75 watt "reptile" basking bulbs, but the past few times I've bought them, they've been horrible quality. I'm going with flood-lights from now on i think. They last a long time, seem to get hotter, get brighter, and are relatively inexpensive. Just my 2 cents!


Thanks for the imput. Im probably gonna convert over to flood lights when my current bulbs burn out.

Thanks- Tanner


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 29, 2009)

The large flood lights are halogen lights. They put out about twice the heat as incandescent bulbs. Don't waste your money on those expensive reptile basking bulbs, halogens cost a little less, put out more heat and some are rated for 6000 hours (look at the packages carefully) so they will last longer. When you have 20 lights burning for your reptiles, halogen bulbs are the only way to go. Just be sure they can't get too close to them so they don't get burned.


----------



## Terry (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, I use a 50 watt hologen flood light on my tegu. Used to be my monitors, but it provides the temps. I use a 45 watt for my monitor and thy work great and are under $10.


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Im definately gonna buy flood lights next time because they are MUCH cheaper and do the same thing


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 29, 2009)

For sure. The last pair of bulbs I got from the pet store burnt out within 2 weeks. And the pair before that magically separated in the fixtures - Talk about dangerous. I thought to myself, just because they're not puppies and kitties doesn't mean all QC can just go out the window.


----------



## herper9 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd have to agree. The bulbs from pet stores seem to have a really short life nowadays. I remember when I was younger and had my iguana, those lights seemed to last forever.


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 29, 2009)

i agree with using flood lights. they are less expensive and last longer. i mean why pay for a name. they do the exact same thing.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 29, 2009)

BOOZER said:


> i agree with using flood lights. they are less expensive and last longer. i mean why pay for a name. they do the exact same thing.


Actually the name brand basking bulbs are only incandescent. The flood lights are halogen and put out much more heat and a bright light, exactly what we need.


----------



## Bentley83 (Sep 29, 2009)

do those halogens give off uv? and r self-balast. I of so i will but those im sick of paying 40 dollars for a bulb. I have a halogen bulb but got real hot so i got a diff. one but would like to find a bulb that works and is cheap. 

Chris


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 29, 2009)

Halogens do not give off any UVB. They are simple to ballast though. I have mine in a Farm and Home dome clamp-light fixture and it works great. I've seen 60 watt 3000 hour floods go for under $10. In my opinion that's way better than paying $18 for 2 75 watt basking bulbs and having them turn out to be duds lol.


----------



## Bentley83 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats what I thought I was just wondering. I new they just put out alot of heat and is somewhat or is energey efficient. But right now i have the T-Rex 100 watt selfbalasted flood bulbs that have the UVB. But I was thinking the halogens didnt put out the UVb but wa sjust checking. 

Chris


----------



## Red Bull (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi im new here

sorry voor my bad englisch but im from holland.

The lamp dat you guys mean is that the lamp on the picture?

does this sort of lamp use more or less Electriciti ??


----------



## Red Bull (Jan 4, 2010)

Isnt there any one how kan anwser my question?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 4, 2010)

halogeenlicht blub

I am not sure if thats the correct language or spelling.


----------

